# HTML-Farbcode eingeben??



## [FHN]_Spice (11. Oktober 2001)

Hi, ich wollte ein Banner für eine HP erstellen (mit PS) und will nun die Farben der Homepage benutzen.
Die sind natürlich in den üblichen Farbcodes angegeben. (#ccdddd o.ä.)

Gibt es jetzt die Möglichkeit, daß ich in Photoshop diese codes (aus dem Quelltext abgelesen) eingeben kann?? 



Wenn es diese Frage schon gab, dann sorry, aber ich hab mit der Such-Funktion nichts gefunden.


----------



## evoc (11. Oktober 2001)

Klar kannst Du im normalen Farbdialog einstellen. Unter RGB findest Du ein Eingabefeld dazu. Alternativ kannst Du die Werte auch in RGB umrechnen.

mfg
evoc


----------



## [FHN]_Spice (11. Oktober 2001)

*upps*

hehe,

das hab ich ja total übersehen.. 

naja, ich hoffe, ich werde ab jetzt ein wenig besser zurechtkommen.


THX, für die prompte Antwort


----------



## pHiL (13. Oktober 2001)

oder tu einfach *doppelklicke auf das *farbauswähl_feld**. dort gibts auch n eingabefeld. kannst auch in die andere richtung machen
::::: pHIL


----------



## [FHN]_Spice (14. Oktober 2001)

OK, thx


----------

